# How to Transport Fertile Pigeon Eggs



## whitemamba (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I m trying to bring some fertile pigeon eggs from over seas to Canada with me on my trip. It will take me about 40 hours to get to Canada from the time of my departure.
Can someone please help me if you know how to transport them through the airport with out harming the fertile eggs. So hopefully they will hatch.
someone told me that the scanners will kill the fertility of the eggs. Is that true?
by the way I brought 4 last year and put them in a container with lots of cottons, but non of them hatched. 

This means a lot to me,
Thank you,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whitemamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I m trying to bring some fertile pigeon eggs from over seas to Canada with me on my trip. It will take me about 40 hours to get to Canada from the time of my departure.
> Can someone please help me if you know how to transport them through the airport with out harming the fertile eggs. So hopefully they will hatch.
> ...


is it legal? there usually are rules about bringing in things like hatching eggs. if you have done it before without breakage then I suppose if it is legal you would do it the same way..there is no sure thing on the eggs being fertile however you do it.


----------



## whitemamba (Feb 21, 2012)

I belive it's legal here because they even checked the little container I had the eggs in it and I said its pigeon eggs.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

What did you use to try and hatch them .. surrogates ?


----------



## whitemamba (Feb 21, 2012)

maniac said:


> What did you use to try and hatch them .. surrogates ?


I put them under 2 of my hens right away


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard something somewhere about using a jar of flour....


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah a jar of flour will work so that they don't break. However, there's nothing you can put them in that will bring the infertility down. My friend brought 30 eggs over, and only 4 eggs hatched. So I would recommend bringing over more eggs than 4. At least a dozen but even that may result in no fertile eggs.


----------



## whitemamba (Feb 21, 2012)

thank you, 
Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

flour and the airport..sounds like trouble..lol.. they may think it is a drug.

I would suspend them in perlite, the stuff you put in potting soil. http://plantpropagation.com/PlantPropagatePics/PerlitePot300.jpg

my thinking is they can breath better in that and would not have to be dusted off..an egg is protected with it's bloom, but it also abosorbs moisture and air.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You are doing this as carry on, if the eggs are with the rest of the lugage in the bottom of the plain that has no heat eggs will freeze.
Dave


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Also ask them not to x-ray them. A friend of mine brought some Galati roller eggs 3 times from Romania throught JFK. The first trip eggs were x-rayed and the only 2 that hatched had a strange head bobbing going on. The next 2 were passed around and had no problem. Don't know if the x-rays really did anything but better safe than sorry. Granted this was all before 9/11. Another friend 3 years ago brought 2 eggs from Belgium hand carried in his pocket and they starting to pip.


----------



## whitemamba (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

